# Ebrostausseen Mitfahrgelegenheit



## Norwegenfahrer (16. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,#h
ich suche/biete eine Mitfahrgelegenheit im April/Mai nächsten Jahres an die Ebrostausseen. Zielfisch Zander aber Kunstköderfischen auf Wels wäre auch was für mich. Ich bin 53 Jahre und komme aus Münster. 
Eine Hechtangeltour an die spanischen Stausseen könnte ich mir auch vorstellen.


----------



## Norwegenfahrer (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ebrostausseen Mitfahrgelegenheit*

Und hoch.


----------



## nostradamus (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ebrostausseen Mitfahrgelegenheit*

hi
schau doch mal in den wallerforen vorbei. Habe vorhin gelesen, dass z.b. saarwaller wieder eine tour an den ebro machen will. die jungs sind fit und witzig.

gruß
mario


----------



## nostradamus (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ebrostausseen Mitfahrgelegenheit*

und, hast du jemanden gefunden?


----------

